
What the FBI’s surveillance of Martin Luther King says about modern spying - ghosh
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/01/what_the_fbi_s_surveillance_of_martin_luther_king_says_about_modern_spying.html
======
dalke
The link on page 2 is to [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/16/magazine/what-an-
uncensore...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/16/magazine/what-an-uncensored-
letter-to-mlk-reveals.html?_r=1) which describes that:

> F.B.I. officials began to peddle information about King’s hotel-room
> activities to friendly members of the press, hoping to discredit the civil
> rights leader.

and how

> one of Hoover’s deputies, William Sullivan, apparently took it upon himself
> to write the anonymous letter [the so-called “suicide letter”] and sent an
> agent to Miami, to mail the package to Atlanta.

